# Dead Rising 2



## Awesome Wells (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone got the braaaaaaaaaaaaaaains to know when it's actually coming out: next week or next year?


----------



## bmd (Sep 14, 2009)

No but Dead Rising was ruined by the rubbish save system, if they've still got that in there then I won't be downloading it. 

_Take that_ Microsoft!


----------



## jcsd (Sep 14, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> No but Dead Rising was ruined by the rubbish save system, if they've still got that in there then I won't be downloading it.
> 
> _Take that_ Microsoft!



I thought in some ways it added to the game in that it made it genuinely hard, still was bloody annoying at times.


----------



## bmd (Sep 15, 2009)

jcsd said:


> I thought in some ways it added to the game in that it made it genuinely hard, still was bloody annoying at times.



Yeah it did in that you really didn't want to die, so that created a heightened tension. If you did die you could choose a different route or challenges to the last time, but it really was annoying when you had to go back to the start for the umpteenth time. So annoying that I didn't bother to finish it for that reason.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Yeah it did in that you really didn't want to die, so that created a heightened tension. If you did die you could choose a different route or challenges to the last time, but it really was annoying when you had to go back to the start for the umpteenth time. So annoying that I didn't bother to finish it for that reason.



Yeah same here, got about half way through the game before snapping the disc.....luckily it was only a copy.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 16, 2009)

So does anyoen know if this is actually out next friday or not?


----------

